Ask HN: Where do you find the most fair and balanced political news? - j2bax
======
niftich
I pre-suppose that any and all sources may have bias, and if I desire a
balanced view, I seek out multiple sources that project differing worldviews.

As an example, between BBC, Al Jazeera, NPR, and RT, you usually capture two
or three distinct views on the same topic, giving you enough info to piece
together the facts while appreciating where slants differ.

------
ramtatatam
Potentially similar question was already asked here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12703393](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12703393)

~~~
j2bax
Thanks! Definitely a good place to start.

------
leglesslegolas
One of my recent favorites is [http://reason.com/](http://reason.com/). They
are critical of everyone and everything.

